# Fees for 99381-87/99391-99397



## SANDYB42012 (Apr 29, 2009)

We have new family practice doctor and I am needing fee schedule for well visits. They are not in Medicare Fee Schedule. Please help.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope this is what you you need. I got it off of Ingenix Encoder Pro. 


99391

   National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $50.85   $50.85     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $75.38   $75.38     n/a   n/a  


99392
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $59.51   $59.51     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $84.04   $84.04     n/a   n/a  


99393
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $59.51   $59.51     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $83.67   $83.67     n/a   n/ 

99394
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $67.81   $67.81     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $91.97   $91.97     n/a   n/a 

99395
   National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $67.81   $67.81     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $92.33   $92.33     n/a   n/a 

99396
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $76.46   $76.46     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $100.99   $100.99     n/a   n/ 

99397
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $85.48   $85.48     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $113.25   $113.25     n/a   n 


99381
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $59.51   $59.51     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $90.53   $90.53     n/a   n/a 

99382
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $67.81   $67.81     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $98.46   $98.46     n/a   n/a 

99383
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $67.81   $67.81     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $97.74   $97.74     n/a   n/a 

99384
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $76.46   $76.46     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $106.40   $106.40     n/a   n/a 

99385
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $76.46   $76.46     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $106.40   $106.40     n/a   n/a 

99386
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $93.77   $93.77     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $124.43   $124.43     n/a   n/a 

99387
 National  Global   26   TC 

 Facility: $102.79   $102.79     n/a   n/a 
 Non-Facility: $136.33   $136.33     n/a   n/a


----------

